# First litter of Flemish Giants



## Roll farms (Sep 12, 2011)

My dh's Flemish doe had 6 kits after her 1st exposure to the buck.  We found 1 bloody one outside the nest box, but 5 are at 5 days and going strong.

I'll post pics as soon as she stops acting like she's going to kill me for touching the nest box....

I'm VERY impressed w/ her mothering, esp. for a 1st time mom.  Most of ours kill  / ignore the 1st litter, then turn out to be great moms later.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your DH.  You both should be very impressed with your First-time Mom.  All I've read, sadly the first time moms aren't very attentive and usually you do lose the first litter.  5 strong kits!  Can't wait to see the pics.    How old was she when DH picked her out?  Just curious.  Maybe because of her upbringing, she was calm enough to be a good first time Mom.?  Just thinking out loud.  Congratulations again.


----------



## flemish lops (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations!  can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

They're starting to be more visible.  Mama would still sooner remove my hand than let me in there...but here are the pics I could get from outside the cage.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

They are so sweet.  Love the coloring.   Cheers to a Mom who protects her kits.  And Cheers to a keeper who knows and respects that fact.   They say, patience is a virtue.  Believe me, those kits grow fast and Mom will be begging you to get them their own place.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> They are so sweet.  Love the coloring.   Cheers to a Mom who protects her kits.  And Cheers to a keeper who knows and respects that fact.   They say, patience is a virtue.  Believe me, those kits grow fast and Mom will be begging you to get them their own place.


 
I knew you would respond all gitty to this post.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't help it.  New life makes me giddy.  Protective mothers do too.   Sorry, helps me cope with the idiotic people and their "misery loves company" attitude.   I'd rather get my giddy from this, than from their way.  So let's get giddy.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They're starting to be more visible.  Mama would still sooner remove my hand than let me in there...but here are the pics I could get from outside the cage.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/septfgbabies.jpg
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/septfgbabies2.jpg


very pretty! r u sure they're purebred? not an american cross? blue flemish giants (when u get into showing that is) r EXTREMELY hard to get type and color. nice if you just want to have a litter here or there from your origional pair but if you want to get into showing i would start with light grey or white. steely black and blue r the hardest (blue being the hardest black being the second harders). still very pretty though! look at all that hair! she must have covered them good!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

They came from a show breeder, w/ full pedigrees.

They're unrelated, and both pedigrees have black and blue parents / grandparents / etc.

And yes, she's half bald now.  Her dewlap, anyway.

She doesn't mind me reaching in to give her hay.  But if my hand goes near the nest box....Grrrrrr and here she comes, LOL.  I dunno if she'd bite me, but she sure acts like she would.  I see no reason to tempt fate.

I'll try and get pics of the parents posted soon.  It's very dark in the bun barn and my camera only cooperates between 4 and 5, when the sun's going down / aiming right for the windows.

eta:, Sorry I missed your earlier question Ms.R - DH bought her at a show when she was 2 mos old and has toted her around / loved on her since, just waiting for her to be 10 mos. so he could breed her.  ALL SUMMER all I heard was, "Is it August yet???"  His buck is a yearling now.  He's sired other litters w/ our Cali doe and a flemish X we had....these are our 1st pure babies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They came from a show breeder, w/ full pedigrees.
> 
> They're unrelated, and both pedigrees have black and blue parents / grandparents / etc.
> 
> ...


Congratulate your DH for his 1st pure babies.  Love to hear that he was so excited.  Kind of makes you see yourself and how excited you are with special kid births.  And yes, I can bet you both  at each other for your impatience.   Congratulations to both of you.  Wishing you both more  excitement and healthy kits and kids.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

So cute!!!!! How old were they in that picture?


----------



## manybirds (Sep 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They came from a show breeder, w/ full pedigrees.
> 
> They're unrelated, and both pedigrees have black and blue parents / grandparents / etc.
> 
> ...


congradulatations! bet your DH is very excited


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats on your cute new babies!!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

They were...um...10 or 11 days in that pic.

It's been raining for 2 days here, no good light for parental pics....


----------



## flemish lops (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats! very cute!


----------

